# 190 Visa (NSW) & 2-year Commitment



## schadenfreude_ (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi folks!

I know this is one of the popular ones, but I am really distressed and research around the Internet doesn't really give a complete answer to this question either. So, here I go...

I arrived to Sydney roughly a year ago on a subclass 190 visa sponsored by the state of NSW. Over the past year, I have been looking for a skilled job, but I have mostly received rejection letters and in many cases not even that. It is stressful, to say the least. To get some bread on the table, I have been doing unskilled, casual, really menial jobs for the past 9 months. My attempts to find a job in my field have been futile and Sydney is expensive. I am not doing myself any favours by doing all these unskilled jobs and I am quite sure that this is not what the Commonwealth of Australia had in mind either.

That being said, I have started to consider moving to Brisbane where the cost of living is significantly lower and where I might have better luck due to connections that I have in QLD. However, I am very worried about the 2-year commitment and the implications that my decision might have later on in the process of citizenship or RRV application. Furthermore, soon I intend to sponsor my fiance for a partner visa and I am really paranoid that it might have impact on her partner visa application as well. What can I possibly do in this situation? Stay in NSW for another year and possibly wreck my whole career or move to QLD to try my luck and potentially get my PR cancelled? Before anyone says to write a letter to NSW... they aren't very communicative, nor offer any release letters.

Anyone, please?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Why don’t you try moving to regional NSW. Maybe the job markets there are somewhat better? 

P.S: what’s your ANZSCO code? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018


----------



## its.kc (May 30, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Why don’t you try moving to regional NSW. Maybe the job markets there are somewhat better?
> 
> P.S: what’s your ANZSCO code?
> 
> ...




What’s your ANZSCO and point summary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

schadenfreude_ said:


> Hi folks!
> 
> I know this is one of the popular ones, but I am really distressed and research around the Internet doesn't really give a complete answer to this question either. So, here I go...
> 
> ...


PR will not get canceled, if you are concerned, talk to a MARA agent, its common scenario and many are moving.


----------

